# Drum and Bass Female Vocals anyone?



## alacn (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone know anygood drum and bass with strong female vocals mixed in. 
youtube isnt helping me out much


----------



## hitch420 (Apr 4, 2010)

alacn said:


> Anyone know anygood drum and bass with strong female vocals mixed in.
> youtube isnt helping me out much


http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/mini-drum-bass-mix

1. Manic Cop - D Minds 
2. Now Let The Story Begin - Sub Focus 
3. Act Like You Know - Nero 
4. Therapy - Original Sin 
5. Chubrub - Ed Rush & Optical 
6. Stay Forever - Blame 
7. In Love - Jenna G 
8. World Of Hurt - Sub Focus 
9. Twerk - ( Sub Focus Remix) 
10. Pieces - Chase & Status

The 2 tracks underlined in my mix tracklisting maybe what ya after if you feel them hit me up and i will give you more songs to try


----------



## growwwww (Apr 4, 2010)

[youtube]TyUk8PYq1OE[/youtube]

a nice one.

more into jungle though.


----------



## Groga (Apr 6, 2010)

[youtube]umk3YWvHxIk[/youtube]


----------



## Logges (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH2t88KlDoU


----------



## Logges (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jybiyJMFXJM


----------



## ford442 (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpJ-f7H9awo


----------

